# Crochet Hooks and Knitting Needles - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm finally cleaning out the closet and hope there's others out there that can use these. They're NEW in their packaging. Check out other posts as well and combine shipping.

*Susan Bates Quicksilver Crochet Hooks*

C-2 - 1 available $2.50
D-3 - 10
E-4 - 11
F-5 - 9
G-6 - 7
H-8 - 2
I-9 1
K-10.5 1

*Susan Bates Plastic Crochet Hooks*

P-16 2 $1.95
M-13 1
N-15
Q-16mm 2 $2.50
S-19mm 1

*Susan Bates Steel Crochet Hooks $1.75 each*

Size 1 : 2 available
2 : 2
3 : 2
4 : 1
5 : 4
6 : 2
7 : 2
8 : 2
9 : 2
10 : 2
11/12 : 2
13/14 : 2
00 : 2
0 : 2

*Susan Bates Double-Point Needles*

Size 5 - 2 available $3.75
Size 3 - 1 available $3.75

*Brittany Wood Double PointNeedles*

Size 6 - 1 available $7.00
Size 8 - 1
Size 9 - 1
Size 10 - 1
Size 13 - 3 $9.00
Size 15 - 1
Size 17 - 1

*Brittany Wood Single Point Needles*

Size 6 - 2 available $7.00 each
Size 4 - 1

*Susan Bates Single Point Needles: 14"*

Size 50 - 25mm (2) $6.95 (Plastic)
Size 35 - 19mm (2)
Size 19 - 15mm (2)
Size 17 - 12.75mm (2)

Size 15 - 10mm (2) $5.50
Size 13 - 9mm (1)
Size 11 - 8mm (2)
Size 10.5
Size 10 - 6mm (1) $4.95
Size 9 - 5.5mm (2)
Size 8 - 5.0mm (2)
Size 7 - 4.5mm (2) $4.50
Size 6 - 4.0mm (2)
Size 5 - 3.75mm (2)
Size 4 - 3.50mm (2) $3.95
Size 3 - 3.25mm (1)
Size 2 - 2.75mm (1)
Size 1 - 2.25mm (1)

*Susan Bates Single Point Needles: 10"*

Size 19 - 15mm (2) $6.00 (Plastic)
Size 17 - 12.75mm (2)

Size 15 - 10mm (5) $4.95
Size 13 - 9mm (5)
Size 11 - 8mm
Size 10.5 - 7mm (9)
Size 10 - 6mm (8) $4.50
Size 9 - 5.5mm (9)
Size 8 - 5.0mm (7)
Size 7 - 4.5mm (1) $3.95
Size 6 - 4.0mm 
Size 5 - 3.75mm (1)
Size 4 - 3.50mm 
Size 3 - 3.25mm (2) $3.50
Size 2 - 2.75mm (1)
Size 1 - 2.25mm (3)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Some have sold. If you're interested, please let me know.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump. If nobody's interested, I'll list them on Etsy.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I would be interested in any/all large (afgan size) metal crochet hooks.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by afgan sizes...

I have sizes C, D, E, F, G, H, I, and K in the Quicksilver; sizes P, M, N, Q, S in the plastic hooks.
In the steel hooks (normally smaller), I have Sizes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11/12, 13/14, 0 and 00.

They range in price from $2.00 to $2.50 for the plastic hooks and $1.75 for all the steel ones.

Just let me know which ones you're interested in and your zip code. I'll see what I can do for price and shipping for you.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I was looking for metal hooks in sizes P-S. I guess they aren't made that way. *sigh* I would like E&H in quicksilver and M&S in plastic. My zip code is 28754. Thanks!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sent a PM.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

I would be interested in knitting needles. I might be interested in 1 of each size. What kind of deal can we make?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

All the needles? Just straight single point or are you wanting circulars and double points? Send me a list via PM and I'll make you a deal.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Message sent back to you.
Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you still have the P, M & S crochet hooks? If so, what would be the total including postage to 65655?


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm filling a couple other orders that came in before yours. I'll let you know soon what's left, but I think I have one of each of those still. AJ


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

OK, thank you!


----------

